# Big Brookie Adventure w/ PICS!



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

Disclaimer: I don't take pictures as nice as LOAH

Took a little weekend excursion down south. Quality over quantity was the name of the game. It was nice to actually catch some brookies with some size on them, unlike the little pan-fryers I am used to in the Uintas.

Fish down here have so much food. The lake was swarming with scuds and other aquatic insects, worms, leeches, and even young 2-3" trout. Damselflies, moths, ants, midges, etc. were being slurped up on the surface by hungry fish. It was a veritable buffet. A "meat and potatoes" diet like this explains why brookies can get large down here.

Nevertheless, fishing was slow and difficult. Snags galore and many lost lures. Frequent downpours and thunderstorms repeatedly forced us to head for shelter. Some picky fish followed or just bumped the lures. We definitely had to work for each fish. I like to think it was because they were full Smile. Maribou jigs and minnow imitating soft-baits managed to trick the biggest fish, although I did catch one on a kastmaster. I concentrated my efforts working along the aquatic weed lines and sunken logs. The two largest brookies were hens caught by me at first light on the same bank within an hour of each other, and were as long as the tip of my fingers to my elbow. They weighed about 2+ pounds. These ones struck aggressively and fought hard on my light gear.

All but one fish was successfully released, which unfortunately... was hooked something terrible in the gills by a treble hook on the soft-bait. It made for some nice fillets though. We had to cut them in half to fit in our frying pan.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice report


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a great trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good work! Glad your work paid off.


----------



## Mr Tibbs (Apr 24, 2012)

Someday I plan on taking on the fabled Boulder Mountain brookies. Nice fish, thanks for the pics!


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

That was a great report man....
Thanks for taking the time to share with us all... I can't wait to head southward......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm headed down there in the AM for a half week camping with my 11 year old, if anyone has a suggestion of a few lakes to try, send me a PM . My wifes family are old timers in the Torrey area but they all hang out on the east side. Lots of rainbows, few brookie places that i've found.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, those are healthy brookies!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good solid brooks!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, thanks!


----------

